# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศทรงลิปสติก DIAMOND รุ่น SRH805S ความถี่ 144/430/1200MHz ของแท้จากญี่ปุ่น

## Import

สายอากาศทรงลิปสติก *DIAMOND* รุ่น *SRH805S* ย่านความถี่ 144/430/1200MHz (ขั้วเป็นแบบ SMA) เป็นอีกหนึ่งสินค้าที่ใครหลายคนบอกว่าของแท้ๆหาซื้อยากในบ้านเราและถามหากันเข้ามามากพอสมควร

ป.ล. สินค้าชนิดนี้ส่วนใหญ่ที่ขายกันในท้องตลาดเป็นของทำเลียนแบบ แต่ขอย้ำว่าสายอากาศ DIAMOND รุ่น SRH805S ที่ผมสั่งนำเข้ามาขายนี้เป็น "ของแท้จาก DIAMOND ประเทศญี่ปุ่น" ส่วนวิธีการดูว่าแท้หรือเทียมดูอย่างไรผมไม่ทราบ ผมขายของมากมายจำนวนเงินแค่ไม่ถึงพันบาท ผมไม่เอามาทำให้เสียชื่อเสียงหรอกครับ

*รูปภาพและรายละเอียด*



*ราคา :* 980 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ 

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 60 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ บุรินทร์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EJ486261430TH  วันที่ 22/02/56
ส่งคุณ ชลทิศ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EJ485624495TH  วันที่ 12/03/56
ส่งคุณ ส.อ.ณัฏฐ์ (ปัตตานี) EMS = EJ889363972TH  วันที่ 23/04/56
ส่งคุณ วิฑูรย์ (ระยอง) EMS = EK262613508TH  วันที่ 13/08/56
ส่งคุณ ผดุง (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EK262633017TH  วันที่ 26/08/56
ส่งคุณ พิทยา (กระบี่) EMS = EK262456507TH  วันที่ 07/10/56
ส่งคุณ ยุทธพงษ์ (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EK351705532TH  วันที่ 04/12/56
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL551911910TH  วันที่ 03/09/57
ส่งคุณ อิศเรศ (แพร่) EMS = EL553440878TH  วันที่ 18/11/57
ส่งคุณ ธนเดช (ระนอง) EMS = EL817422248TH  วันที่ 31/03/58
ส่งคุณ สหพร (หลักสี่) EMS = EN527783591TH  วันที่ 27/06/58
ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (รังสิต) EMS = EN527895615TH  วันที่ 06/07/58
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (นครชัยศรี) EMS = EN506131467TH  วันที่ 25/08/58
ส่งคุณ ภัทรพล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN528076011TH  วันที่ 14/09/58
ส่งคุณ ทศพล (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EQ645790910TH  วันที่ 16/08/59
ส่งคุณ อาลีย์ (หนองจิก) EMS = EP912264769TH  วันที่ 03/10/59
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = ET056019665TH  วันที่ 23/06/60
ส่งคุณ เกรียงไกร (แก้งคร้อ) EMS = ED229188339TH  วันที่ 16/11/60
ส่งคุณ ปรน (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EV485124959TH  วันที่ 24/09/61
ส่งคุณ สรายุทธ (เวียงชัย) EMS = EV485619481TH  วันที่ 11/02/62
ส่งคุณ ชญานินทร์ (ชะอำ) EMS = EV485649695TH  วันที่ 05/03/62 


*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิฑูรย์ (ระยอง) EMS = EK262613508TH  วันที่ 13/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ผดุง (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EK262633017TH  วันที่ 26/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิทยา (กระบี่) EMS = EK262456507TH  วันที่ 07/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยุทธพงษ์ (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EK351705532TH  วันที่ 04/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL551911910TH  วันที่ 03/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิศเรศ (แพร่) EMS = EL553440878TH  วันที่ 18/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนเดช (ระนอง) EMS = EL817422248TH  วันที่ 31/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สหพร (หลักสี่) EMS = EN527783591TH  วันที่ 27/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (รังสิต) EMS = EN527895615TH  วันที่ 06/07/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (นครชัยศรี) EMS = EN506131467TH  วันที่ 25/08/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภัทรพล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN528076011TH  วันที่ 14/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทศพล (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EQ645790910TH  วันที่ 16/08/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อาลีย์ (หนองจิก) EMS = EP912264769TH  วันที่ 03/10/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = ET056019665TH  วันที่ 23/06/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกรียงไกร (แก้งคร้อ) EMS = ED229188339TH  วันที่ 16/11/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรน (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EV485124959TH  วันที่ 24/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สรายุทธ (เวียงชัย) EMS = EV485619481TH  วันที่ 11/02/62

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชญานินทร์ (ชะอำ) EMS = EV485649695TH  วันที่ 05/03/62

----------

